# .Who runs the chevy 454 these days?



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a lead on a 95 1 ton chev with a hinicker plow with a 7.4 it has high miles but truck was maintained well and only plowed a few times. My question is this what is the milage like on these big blocks? Is it really as bad? I can get the truck for a good price but I dont want to go broke puttoing fuel in this thing. I am trying to run 2 trucks this winter to make a lil more bling and to grow the biz wish me luck


----------



## M.A.H. (Aug 9, 2012)

Not sure if this will help or not but, My spare truck is a 1990 f-350 crew cab dually with a efi 460. The truck gets about 8 to 10 miles a gallon depending how hard I push the pedal and how heavy I load the salt. I would think a 454 would be about the same, give or take a few miles.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

PTTP08;1484363 said:


> I have a lead on a 95 1 ton chev with a hinicker plow with a 7.4 it has high miles but truck was maintained well and only plowed a few times. My question is this what is the milage like on these big blocks? Is it really as bad? I can get the truck for a good price but I dont want to go broke puttoing fuel in this thing. I am trying to run 2 trucks this winter to make a lil more bling and to grow the biz wish me luck


I have a 1989 Chevy 3500 with the 454 pushing a 9'2" Boss V plow. Driving I can get about 8mpg out of it. When plowing I figure it by the hour and on average it will burn 4-5gal an hour. Per hour is a much better way to figure your fuel consumption to help you decide whether that truck is profitable for you. You don't put many miles on plowing snow. Its the hours that count. Also don't forget to figure in idle time. My trucks generally don't shut off during the day, so if your out shoveling walks and your truck is running it is still costing you money.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

A tbi 454 is good for 10 to 11 at best. but they are a good old dependable engine. If you dont mind the mileage i wouldnt be afraid of it.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Back it the spring I bought a 84 Chevy dump truck with the 454 and a 8' yellow plow. It gets about 8 mpg which I dont think is too bad. The old girl needed a starter and a rear diff cover, but runs like a top. Not bad considering I paid $1500 for her. 

Like said before they are pretty tough.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

That's a little economy motor. I moved up to the mighty 8.1(496) 7.5 mph. There's no replacement for displacement! Go big or go home.Trying to save up so I can take it for a spin.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

wow, 7 mph? Must be geared real low. HA HA HA sorry,could not resist. :laughing:


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Our oldest plow truck is a 99 K3500 Srw, with 4:10, getting ready to retire it. I haven't checked mileage in a long time, when it was new it was my personal vehicle as well, on a road trip I got 16+ mpg, completely unloaded & everything fresh at that time. I would say the numbers the guys are giving you per hour are about right with a 34 gallon tank I could always run our route (6-8 hrs).


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I got rid of my 96 454 with a 5 speed. It was a great tk I did install electric fans so dshe ran cooler. That was the first year for the port f.I. I could run 8 hours and go threw half tank did have a few engine upgrades as well


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

I have a 94 mason dump 8' plow, 3 yard sander with a 454. The fuel capacity is somewhere around 23 gallons.
Came across a deal last year on a 96 mason dump with a 350. Equipped the same as above.

Last year our one and only storm of 4" I had the 2 trucks run together. They fueled up at the same time and there really wasn't much difference between the consumption. I haven't checked the ratio's but assuming the 350 is geared differently to compensate for the shorter stroke to create more torque.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a 96 3500 dump truck, it is loaded all the time or pulling 18' trailer with equipment. Gets around 7. I do mostly city driving. Don't get a big chance to push snow with it but the 4-5 gallons an hour seems in line.


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

i have a 98 chevy duelly with a 454 and i must say when the guys are plowing with it does really good on burning fuel i must say at least 10 miles


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

2000 Stake Bed 3500 454... Love that dam truck... I look for more of them.. 
I like the 4-5 Gal an hour
Who cares when ur pushin? payup


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

They're great running trucks. They are EXTREMELY low on power though. Those peanut port heads kill them. Torque is ok, but HP #s are way low for a big block.........410/290. I drove a loaded service truck with a 7.4 that was lucky to see 4mpg's. On a positive note they don't have a problem going 300k.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And you said it has high miles. If you do get it, do yourself a favor and put a timing chain in it. You may buy another 100k depending how many miles are currently on it.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I bought a 94, 12ft dump with the 454....2wd, ran it for a year and had to replace the engine with a refurb, that one ran great but I needed a truck for running service calls and it was way to thirsty for that....sold it and bought a K3500 ........with a 350.... I am seeing a huge difference in fuel usage....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as what Montgomery? Good or bad


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I am seeing about a 40% improvement in MPG with the 350. I liked the power of the 454......but I have a Cummins for that if I need it. The 350 suits me better for day to day ops. I was talking to one of the mechanics I use and said that he regularly hears from guys who have big blocks and small blocks that they will both do the same work.......the small block just take a little longer.....


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I do not know what the rear end ratios were/are on the trucks so that obviously could be factor also...


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

If you're buying a big block, you're not buying it for gas mileage. I couldn't even tell you what mine gets, and I'm afraid to know...I just put gas in it when the gauge gets to 1/4 tank. Truck will tow anything and push snow like you wouldn't believe though.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Generally I agree about the big block and its intended purpose.......but for me my business changed from only me to having 2 employees plus me.......I couldnt have have my landscape maintenance crew running from job to job in that truck....it was taking way too much money out of my pocket.... plus changing from a dump truck to a dump trailer and 1 ton pickup only made sense....


----------



## chevyman83 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ive got a 2000 Chev k2500 crew cab short box with a 454 and 3.73 rear end and currently 220,000 miles. Don't pay much attention to the MPG while plowing. Rest of the year 10 mpg is average (drove it 25,000 miles last year) but have seen as high as 14 MPG running empty on the highway. I love the truck and have never regretted buying it.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*454 heads yes engine no,427 GMC Tall deck Yes*

454 heads yes engine no,.is,running a 427 GMC Tall deck Yes ,,427 with 454 heads peanut heads that were extremely extensively ported (,opened up ) hooker competition headers absolutely NO STINKY ARSE CAT CONVERTERS with a twin stick gear drive t-case and 3speed auto in a 1982 chevy 2 & 1/2 tondump 3.40 gear diffs with 30.5 inch tires with on-demand electric cutting brakes.on the fronts .13 mpg and 2.3 gallons an hours. Anyways its My Johnny Cash Special..Believe what you want.. and say what a joke, or the SMH, and p.s. and having no metric bolts to deal with is priceless !!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

leigh;1484714 said:


> That's a little economy motor. I moved up to the mighty 8.1(496) 7.5 mph. There's no replacement for displacement! Go big or go home.Trying to save up so I can take it for a spin.


Best gas motor ever! Thumbs Up

Love my 8.1 in my dump truck. Never have I previously driven a 9500lb truck that could spin the dual rear wheels.

The thing is a beast and was put to the test a couple of seasons ago when pushing out our 12" blizzard we had. Ran it low and slow and as long as the blade stayed on the ground it would push anything.

..............


----------

